# A Dog that nips. How to train



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everybody, 

I just got a half lab/half some kind of pointer dog. She is 2 years old and is pretty well trained. She has not been trained for hunting, but she will sit, lay, stay, roll over, Come and shake, She retrieves very well. So here's the problem, She jumps and nips a little when she is excited. I don't like this because it will scare my kids and it isn't appropriate behavior. I usually command the sit and I have smacked her muzzle and told her no. What do you guys recommend? 

Also She could use some work on dropping the ball/dummy after she brings it back. She is a really smart dog. I think as her new owner she is getting used to me and me to her. Sometimes if she is distracted smelling something, she wont come until I feel like I have yelled and threatened. 

Any advice would be great.

Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

It is an attempt to get attention. Ignore the dog when it is excited. Smack it lightly on the nose when it jumps. Redirect its focus by giving it commands it knows and understands: Sit, stay, lay down, etc.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Or bite her back.

I agree that it is a way to get attention. Our dog used to come up and nip my fingers when she wanted attention and I ignored it completely (I didnt even look at her when she nipped my fingers). Then a few moments later, I would give her a command such as lay down. Once she followed directions, I praised her and went on my merry way.

This worked well for me and I think I first read about this on utahbirddogs.com if I remember right. But I dont know how well this method would work with an aggressive dog nipping.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, She is not aggressive at all. But I think you are right on that she is just excited and trying to get attention. I have been working with her this last week and she seems to be doing a lot better. She doesn't hardly jump at all anymore and the nipping is way down.

I think time and constant effort will make the difference.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Have her force fetched, that will cure everything...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why would you want to have her drop the dummy? I teach to hold, otherwise you could have a bird running off on you.


----------



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess i want her to drop it in my hand. She likes to play tug of war with a notted rope and I am trying to teach her to just give me the dummies. 

Tex, I have never force fetched a dog. Any recommendations of a program. 

She is a good dog and doing better all the time. I am wondering what kind of temperatures can these dogs endure in a igloo dog house? Also, I have been doing as much as I can to get her exercise each day. How much exercise do you guys think a 2 year old lab needs/should have each day?

I have heard different things, but you guys seem to be the experts on good dogs.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a short video on force fetching if you are interested

http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/VplYPJsuN98&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Dan I will give you a little bit of my experience with my "rescue" dog because he is a little further along in his forever home. He is about as old as your dog but I have had him since he could fit in my pocket. 

He is a nervous shy dog which tends to lead to nipping and growling. He is getting much better through socializing and repetition. On the hunt he forgets about people and will love on most anyone with a shotgun in hand. I have gone through periods of extreme socializing with him trying to break his fear of friendly strangers. For the most part I think that time is the best thing to deal with these issues. 

It seems like the switch has been turned on with him this year. His hunting has greatly improved and his overall behavior has also improved. I know that someone telling you to give it some time is cliche but my experience is that its true.


----------

